# Wago 750-841 mit Codesys 3.0 kompatibel



## mike55 (18 September 2009)

Hallo SPSler, 


Ich habe nun schon eine Zeit lang im Internet gesucht, doch leider habe ich die Antwort auf meine Frage nicht gefunden. Ich habe ein Projekt, welches ich eins mit CodeSys 2.3 begonnen habe. Ist es nun möglich mit CodeSys 3.0 weiterzuarbeiten oder wird dieser Controller von der neuen Version nicht unterstützt?

Würde gerne mit der 3.0 arbeiten, man sagt ja dass diese ziemlich besser geworden ist.

Danke für eure Anworten!

Schöne Grüße 

Michael


----------



## Rayk (18 September 2009)

[FONT=&quot]nach Aussage von Wago keine Chance die 750-841 mit V3.x zu programmieren, ist auch nicht vorgesehen was zu ändern….[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]gruß,[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Rayk[/FONT]


----------



## MSB (24 September 2009)

Also ich habe letztes Wochenende mit meinem Wago-Vertriebler ein längeres Gespräch
über dieses Thema gehabt.

750-841 wird nach heutigen Kenntnisstand niemals mit Codesys V3 zu programmieren sein,
und wenn dann erst die nächsten Generationen dieses Controllers, da Codesys V3 unter anderem eine ganz andere
Prozessor-Architektur erfordert als V2.3 heute.

Vielmehr wird es so sein, das mit Einführung von Codesys-V3 bei Wago das bestehende 750er System
entweder ganz ausstirbt, oder speziell für die Codesys V3 Controller eine ganz neue Serie aufgelegt wird,
da Zitat Vertriebler: "Die bestehende Hardware nicht für die erforderliche Architektur geeignet ist".

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (25 September 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Also ich habe letztes Wochenende mit meinem Wago-Vertriebler ein längeres Gespräch
> über dieses Thema gehabt.
> 
> 750-841 wird nach heutigen Kenntnisstand niemals mit Codesys V3 zu programmieren sein,
> ...


 


SUPER CODESYS!  

Also ist Codesys V2.3 so etwa S5
und Codesys V3.X der Sprung zu S7 mit allen Inkompatibilitäten

Ich dachte immer das Codesys offen ist und man muß nur die 
*.trg - Tragets austauscht bzw. nachinstallieren. 
Aber wenn sich der ganze "Unterbau" ändert reicht zur
Kenntlichmachung nicht nur der lapidare Versionssprung von 2 auf 3.
Abergesehen davon wird - soweit ich weiß - V2.x nicht weiterentwickelt
obwohl noch massenhaft V2.3 Targets verkauft werden.
Ich programmiere aktuell auch 750-841 und hätte wirklich gern das
neue Codesys eingesetzt. 
Wenn man die S7-HWKonfig und die ONLINE-Sicht von S7 gewöhnt ist,
das ist Codesys-PUR + WAGO-TRGs ein Rückschritt.

Gruß


----------



## Roland Wagner (29 September 2009)

> SUPER CODESYS!


 
Tja - so ist das nun einmal, wenn man wirklich bahnbrechend Neues in ein so ein Tool einbauen möchte. Irgendwann geht das mit der bestehenden Software-Architektur einfach nicht mehr. Und dann muss man eben irgendwann einen Schnitt machen - und wenn er noch so weh tut.

Wir haben uns bei 3S-Smart Software Solutions sehr gut überlegt, ob wir das machen können. Das mit S5 auf S7 war uns ja auch nicht unbekannt. In den Jahren der Weiterentwicklung an CoDeSys V2.3 haben wir schmerzlich gemerkt, welche Auswirkungen jede neue Funktionalität auf das Gesamtsystem (in Richtung Fehlerträchtigkeit) hat. So sind wir zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass wir diesen Schnitt nicht nur machen können, sondern müssen! Andernfalls wäre das ironische 





> SUPER CODESYS!


 bald noch ironischer ausgefallen .

Somit sind die Laufzeitsysteme auf den Geräten in CoDeSys V3 und V2.3 nicht kompatibel zueinander. Aber natürlich kann man den bestehenden V2.3 Applikationscode problemlos in CoDeSys V3 öffnen und damit neue Geräte programmieren. Die Offenheit von CoDeSys bleibt natürlich weiter bestehen und wird mit V3 sogar noch ein ganzes Stück weiter ausgebaut: man kann über die CoDeSys Automation Platform das Tool erweitern, was auch einige Geräte-Hersteller bereits tun.



> Ich programmiere aktuell auch 750-841 und hätte wirklich gern das neue Codesys eingesetzt.


Ja, das wird eben so leider nicht gehen. WAGO hat ja bereits ein Gerät mit CoDeSys V3-Programmierung im Markt (Speedway). Ich bin mir sicher, dass WAGO die erfolgreiche 750-Serie mit CoDeSys V3 nicht einfach verschwinden lassen wird. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass WAGO irgendwann eine Nachfolge-Generation mit allen Vorzügen der 750er (und natürlich noch mehr) anbietet, die dann mit CoDeSys V3 programmierbar sein wird.


----------



## IBFS (29 September 2009)

Roland Wagner schrieb:


> Ja, das wird eben so leider nicht gehen. WAGO hat ja bereits ein Gerät mit CoDeSys V3-Programmierung im Markt (Speedway). Ich bin mir sicher, dass WAGO die erfolgreiche 750-Serie mit CoDeSys V3 nicht einfach verschwinden lassen wird. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass WAGO *irgendwann* eine Nachfolge-Generation mit allen Vorzügen der 750er (und natürlich noch mehr) anbietet, die dann mit CoDeSys V3 programmierbar sein wird.


 
Frage:
Womit programmiere ich in 3 Jahren meine *JETZT* fertiggestellten "Altanlagen"
Wenn Codesys V2.X nicht weiterentwickelt bzw. gepflegt wird, dann 
ist ja V2.x für Windows 7 nicht freigegeben. D.h. ganz ohne eine
V2.4 die für W7 auch regulär freigegeben ist sollte sich 3S nicht 
von der V2.X-Serie verabschieden. Viele haben das Problem, das sie
mit einer mehr als 2 Jahren alten Software arbeiten, die im Prinzip
nicht mehr gepflegt wird, noch garnicht begriffen.

Gruß


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Frage:
> Womit programmiere ich in 3 Jahren meine *JETZT* fertiggestellten "Altanlagen"
> Wenn Codesys V2.X nicht weiterentwickelt bzw. gepflegt wird, dann
> ist ja V2.x für Windows 7 nicht freigegeben. D.h. ganz ohne eine
> ...



Erweitere das mal ruhig auf 20-30 Jahre, denn wenn ich sehe, wie viele Fragen im Forum Systeme wie S5 und dazu noch die wirklichen Altsysteme 130U und 100U betreffen, dann ist das durchaus wichtig! Allerdings ist ja auch die Frage, ob die heute verbaute moderne Hardware überhaupt so lange durchhält. Von S5-Systemen wissen wir das ja inzwischen, die meißten halten auch noch weitere 20 Jahre.


----------



## Roland Wagner (29 September 2009)

Weiter entwickeln und weiter pflegen sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge.



> D.h. ganz ohne eine V2.4 die für W7 auch regulär freigegeben ist sollte sich 3S nicht von der V2.X-Serie verabschieden.


 
*Natürlich *werden wir CoDeSys V2.3 weiter pflegen. Allein in diesem Jahr haben wir 3 Patches dafür herausgebracht, aktuell ist CoDeSys 2.3.9.14 vom Juli. Weitere Patches oder auch ServicePacks (letztere werden erst nach kompletten Regressionstests released) wird es auch in Zukunft geben. Wenn auch nicht mehr so häufig. Schließlich ist die Version 2.3 mittlerweile sehr ausgereift!

Das betrifft insbesondere die Unterstützung von aktuellen und zukünftigen Betriebssystem-Plattformen. Auch wenn bislang noch keine ausdrücklichen Tests mit CoDeSys V2.3 unter Windows 7 gemacht haben, so wird man auch darunter arbeiten können. Aufgrund der Erfahrungen, die wir bereits mit Windows 7 haben, sollte es wahrscheinlich auf Anhieb gehen. Und wenn nicht, werden wir es gehend machen! Und das betrifft ganz sicher auch noch die übernächste Windows-Generation.

Um es noch einmal ganz klar zu sagen: Wir verabschieden uns nicht von V2 - davon leben wir heute und morgen! Aber um übermorgen auch noch leben zu können, mussten wir heute einen Schritt weitergehen. Dafür werden uns viele übermorgen dankbar sein . Glaube ich wenigstens!


----------

